# former sponser going to dragons den..



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

remember Rich from Mission who had the fishroom here in Mission? He left in a different direction and started gogear.ca a online store selling designer outdoor wear and stuff? I read his blog and it seems he did an audition for dragons den and got a call he was accepted to the show and tapes in April in Toronto. I will follow it to see when it airs. Not sure if he checks in on here but way to go Rich.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

That is awesome! 
I know an other business from BCRC that made the pitch! Or however it works. But yeah. It is exciting just read these things. Hope all goes well for them.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's pretty cool, keep us posted. I do watch the show but life happens and could miss it by chance.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish they had DD back in 1980 when I started my phone recyling/refurbishing business.


----------

